# Tomorrow’s batch



## JBPilot (Oct 15, 2019)

I just picked these up at Kroger.  I had a request for quite a bit so it’s going to be a decent batch.  I’ve got another one of mozzarella that’s not pictured that will be going in also.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 15, 2019)

Post some pics! Smoked muenster is great. We have some cooler days ahead and I have a drawer of cheese I have been saving up for cooler temps!


----------



## JBPilot (Oct 15, 2019)

Will do, I’m going to be running the smoker most of the day tomorrow. I’ve got an almost 9lb log of bologna that’s also going to go on and I’m planning smoked chicken breast for dinner!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 15, 2019)

nice, going to be some good stuff, i'll take some of that pepper jack


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey another Kroger fan!! Hey have great cheese sales. Tuned in to see your results. I think I am going to start using my MES40 and AMPS to start doing cheese. I haven’t used it for anything since I got my large charcoal smoker.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 15, 2019)

Love cheese smoking. Needs to get cooler here. Love smoking Muenster. Have fun!


----------



## JBPilot (Oct 15, 2019)

Yeah Kroger does have some really great sales on cheese. I’ve got an amazn maze 6 row I think. It has worked great for me in the past. I just put it in the bottom of my vertical propane smoker, light it with a butane torch and it’s been great. 

I’m curious about the Muenster and pepper jack and mozzarella. I haven’t done any of those before and I’m excited to see how they do. I’ll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 16, 2019)

Muenster and mozzarella are both very good smoked. I'm not a fan of pepper jack smoked or not.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 16, 2019)

Have fun, it looks like some good eats coming your way. Pepper Jack and hot habanero cheese are excellent choices for smoking. Smoking them seems to bring out more of the heat. 

Point for sure 

Chris


----------



## JBPilot (Oct 16, 2019)

Ok, so it’s about 55* outside and I’ve got them all in.  It’s about 20lbs of cheese!  I added some string cheese that I have and love to munch on as well.  Here are the going in pics:


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 16, 2019)

Looking good, Pilot. When lighting dust I like to use one of these. It helps prevents the dust from blowing all over the place.






Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 16, 2019)

Another Kroger fan here too especially when they have the $.99 sale!

How do you plan to do the bologna? I've got 2 big chubs in the freezer I have been trying to decide what to do with them for awhile now


----------



## JBPilot (Oct 16, 2019)

I’ve used the flex lighter to light it before but it seems that I have a hard time getting the dust to light and stay lit the first time.  It seems that I have to go back and relight it.  That bag of dust was bought for me when the maze was bought for me.  I figured after I used it all up I’d try the pellets. 

As to the bologna, I’m unsure right now.  I’ve heard to cut it into about 1/4” slices and lay them out like burger patties and I’ve also heard to split it longways in half then make a few cuts in the outer part but not all the way through.  I may try a mix of both.  I’ll put something up whenever I do that one.  It may be today but that will depend on how long I decide to let the cheese smoke.  I’m probably going to try to get dinner started (smoked chicken) around 3pm or so.  That may not leave me enough time to smoke the bologna today.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 16, 2019)

LIKE I like Kroger cheese and it's what I smoke but not a huge fan of their muenster however.  A little bland to me.  Needs salt to me or maybe I got a weak batch.  My favorite is jack.  Dust for cheese here too.  I prefer to buy the larger blocks and cut them width wise.  They fit perfectly in my 6" roll and look totally pro.  I give a bunch away for Christmas.  

WRT bolgona.  Be sure to warm it up a bit and ensure it is dry to touch before smoking.  I'd keep in chub form, smoke, and rest a few days but that's me.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 16, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Have fun, it looks like some good eats coming your way. Pepper Jack and hot habanero cheese are excellent choices for smoking. Smoking them seems to bring out more of the heat.
> 
> Point for sure
> 
> Chris



Hot habanero is really good. Which reminds me. I got some in the fridge that is ready for testing.


----------



## JBPilot (Oct 16, 2019)

Y’all are going to talk me into going on a search and destroy mission to find this habanero cheese!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 16, 2019)

JBPilot said:


> Y’all are going to talk me into going on a search and destroy mission to find this habanero cheese!



If you find some. Try a piece before you smoke it. Then after. The smoke really changes this cheese. I got 3 pounds in the fridge. And it is ready for the salami and crackers!


----------



## JBPilot (Oct 16, 2019)

Cannot recommend having a vacuum sealer highly enough!  I have been using the rolls of bag material from Cabela’s.  They’re the best ones that I’ve found yet.  The only ones that I get to keep are the pepper jack and muenster and the ones to the left of that one.  The row of 4 with the swill are all going to my parents.  I dated it so that hopefully they’ll let it rest in the fridge long enough to not get that super bitter acrid taste.  

Hope that y’all have enjoyed!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 16, 2019)

Looks very nice. I like the color it took.


----------



## JBPilot (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks Steve, me too.  It was about 5 hours using the 5 row maze.  It took me a little bit to remember how I need to have my smoker setup in order to keep the maze from choking out.  This part I hate the most, waiting for it to “cure” or “mellow out”.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2019)

JBPilot said:


> I’ve used the flex lighter to light it before but it seems that I have a hard time getting the dust to light and stay lit the first time.  It seems that I have to go back and relight it.  That bag of dust was bought for me when the maze was bought for me.  I figured after I used it all up I’d try the pellets.



When you switch to pellets you'll have to make some time adjustments. Dust burns allot cleaner then pellets do. 

If you have a store that sells Cabot cheese - then they should be able to get the Hot Habanero cheese. Cabot also makes an outstanding horseradish cheese. 

Chris


----------

